# Once Upon the Internet - Reiner Hochmuth Plays the Haydn Cello Concertos



## itywltmt

En français 








According to the artist's webpage, German cellist *Reiner Hochmuth* began to play the cello at the age of 10. After winning numerous prizes at German Youth Competitions he chose to study music seriously rather than pursue chemistry.

In 1973, he spent one year in private study with Paul Tortelier at the Folkwang-Hochschule in Essen (where he returned in 1976 to study with Janos Starker and graduated with honours in 1980) and made his debut playing *Tchaikovsky*'s _Variations on a Rococo Theme_ with the Hamburger Symphoniker. After winning first prize at Bristol's International Cello Competition Reiner toured through England to perform with a number orchestras. Performances with the New Philharmonia as well as with the German Youth Orchestra in London are highlights of this period.

In 1983 the National Institute of Art in Taipei, Taiwan, asked him to become a guest professor for a period of three years. Since then he was travelling to Asia to perform in various countries and to teach. In 1995 he came into contact with the Chi Mei Culture Foundation which runs its own museum and owns a great collection of fine instruments. Since that time Reiner Hochmuth got the chance to play the two important Strad Cellos ("Ex Boccherini - Ex Cassado" and "The Pawle") for concerts and recording.

Hochmuth was (and still is) one of the first "internet savvy" cellists, a member of the Internet Cello Society and was featured on the original MP3.COM (In fact, his website still shows signs of that relationship.)

Among his "complete" recordings available on the service at the tine is today's featured tracks from his Haydn album with the Polish Chamber Orcehstra - a solid "old school" performance. As filler, I added another Haydn recording I downloaded at the time, by the period Orchester Damals und Heute, of the "Trauer" (funeral) symphony.

Happy listening!

*Franz Josef HAYDN (1732-1809)*
Concerto no. 1, in C Major, for cello and orchestra, Hob VIIb:1 
Concerto no. 2, in D Major, for cello and orchestra, Hob. VIIb:2

Reiner Hochmuth, cello
Polska Filharmonia Kameralna
Wojciech Rajski, conducting
(Thorofon CTH 2001)

(MP3.COM, 23 November 2001)

Symphony no. 44, in E Minor, Hob. I:44 "Trauer" 
Das Orchester Damals und Heute
Michael Alexander Willens, conducting
(MP3.COM, ca. 2001)

Internet Archive URL: https://archive.org/details/03Concerto

*May 17 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "The Paris Symphonies - Part 2" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more May 17 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

